# colorant



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

What colorants are folks using now? Got burned by Peacock and do not want to reorder from them again. Suggestions? Will probably go back to clay based colorants/ micas. 

Suggestions?


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I replaced my POP colors with Rainbow Micas being sold by a lady over on the dish. She did a lot of testing looking for colors that were the closest. So far I've been happy with them. They aren't exact but pretty close and I find I use a bit less of them. They mix easily too....I got a few last year from WSP and TKB that were hard to get mixed all the way and end up with streaks and little bits of color. Hate that!


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

do you have her contact info?


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

I googled rainbow micas and Vibrance micas came up too. Anyone use these?

http://www.nurturesoapsupplies.com/collections/soap-colorants/products/vibrance-mica-set


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

That's her! Looks like she has a lot more since I ordered. And she's changed the name....I don't see 'rainbow' anything unless I missed it. I got one of her silicone log mold liners because it was the same size as some that I have and I wanted another.


----------

